# Lowrance Mark-5x Pro Set Ebay



## Anglerxi (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir das Lowrance Mark-5x Pro anzuschaffen, und habe bei Ebay dieses Angebot gefunde http://www.ebay.de/itm/Echolot-Fisc...652320188?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item2c63c389bc    glaubt ihr das das gut ist oder hat jemand erfahrungen? 

Danke


----------



## raku (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark-5x Pro Set Ebay*

Ne,

schau mal lieber hier ...


http://stollenwerk24.de/de/shop/21a...78e-4cf5-b265-795e030429ad/productdetail.aspx

Als Neukunde bekommst Du noch 10%. Und Batterie und Ladegerät gibts zusammen
für 25-30€ in der Bucht.


Gruß
Raku


----------



## Anglerxi (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark-5x Pro Set Ebay*

Ah ok danke für den Tipp


----------



## Anglerxi (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark-5x Pro Set Ebay*



raku schrieb:


> Ne,
> 
> schau mal lieber hier ...
> 
> ...


Was bedeutet den in der Bucht kannst du mir den link schicken?


----------



## Elbmann (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark-5x Pro Set Ebay*

Guck mal was Bucht auf Englisch heißt.....


----------



## Anglerxi (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark-5x Pro Set Ebay*

ja bay und...? Vertseh ich nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## Windelwilli (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark-5x Pro Set Ebay*



Anglerxi schrieb:


> ja bay und...? Vertseh ich nicht |kopfkrat




Setz da mal ein "E" -für Electronic davor....


----------



## Anglerxi (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark-5x Pro Set Ebay*

Achso |supergri hab ich garnicht dran gedacht. 
Danke


----------



## BellyEnte (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark-5x Pro Set Ebay*

Also ich habe mir das Echolot auch gerade gekauft, und bin damit sehr zufrieden  Es hat ein schön großes Display und auch die Bedinung des Gerätes ist sehr gut mit einer Hand machbar ... Außerdem kann man mit dem Echolot sehr gut die Grundbeschaffenheit erkennen, ob es zum Beispiel Sand oder Tangwälder bzw. Kraut ist. (ich benutze das Echo hauptsächlich in der Ostsee)

Bis jetzt konnte ich noch nichts negatives festellen .. 

Gruß Ente


----------



## Murcho (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark-5x Pro Set Ebay*

Krass teuer das Angebot bei ebay.
ICh habe meins auch bei Stollenwerk gekauft und bin mit allem mit 270€ hingekommen.
Greetz Murcho


----------



## Anglerxi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark-5x Pro Set Ebay*

Auch noch mal vielen Dank für den Erfahrungsbericht hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------

